# HIP Number



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I know this pops up every year. But dont forget to get your HIP Number before the dove opener.

Here is the link to make it much more speedy:

http://www.uthip.com/registerhip.asp

PS: I renewed my license today at Sportsmans and the girl told me that guys think that they can just use their HIP Number from last year and just use the same one year after year. :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the head's up Baxtermeister.

Also note that you need a Hip Number for each state you hunt migratory birds.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Almost forgot, thanks!!!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Been putting it off and then it just slipped my mind! Thanks for the reminder Bax*!


----------

